# A New Bucket Insert? -Detail Guardz



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Detail Guardz have released a brand new bucket insert called the "Turbine Dirt Lock." This is the only bucket insert that utilizes patented fluid dynamic principles to blast and trap debris at the bottom of the pail and keep it there. It's able to achieve this by having 4 key features.










1. First the shape of the product mimics a jet-turbine. By playing with the curves, we were able to create a small vortex effect when you pump your hand in the bucket. This speeds up the water & debris in a downward motion.

2. Water & debris will then pass through hundreds of tapered Venturi funnels that will compress and concentrate the charge. This speeds up the water and blasts the debris to the bottom of the bucket. (The same idea as a pressure washer or jet hose attachment, but on a smaller scale)

3. We applied the same Venturi concept, but in reverse with much smaller openings underneath. This keeps the debris trapped underneath the screen and allows clean water to return above. This gives the Dirtlock a complete cycle, just like a pump would work. Essentially it releases the built up pressure.

4. It's equipped with bucket locking tabs that can be pushed in and out, allowing you to obtain a perfect seal in your wash bucket. As always, it's molded from an industrial grade plastic that is extremely durable, flexible and chemical resistant.

Here is the link to the video -> 




Let Daniel Know your thoughts on the bucket insert - and check out the video


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Jesus is this a parody. This has to be the pinnacle of anti-science mumbo jumbo.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ high-tech stuff now this detailing lark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

That's just witchcraft.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely not convinced. Even the video doesn't sell it - when he's pumping his hand in the bucket, I wasn't seeing anything pass to the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Probably a spin off from this......




Allan


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> Absolutely not convinced. Even the video doesn't sell it - when he's pumping his hand in the bucket, I wasn't seeing anything pass to the bottom of the bucket.


We are trying to get one to test to see how it works :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys, thank you for your honest feedback and opinions  

I probably should have explained it a little more thoroughly so it's easier to understand the mechanics behind the Dirtlock. I'll update the top section as-well  


1. First the shape of the product mimics a jet-turbine. By playing with the curves, we were able to create a small vortex effect when you pump your hand in the bucket. This speeds up the water & debris in a downward motion. 

2. Water & debris will then pass through hundreds of tapered Venturi funnels that will compress and concentrate the charge. This speeds up the water and blasts the debris to the bottom of the bucket. (The same idea as a pressure washer or jet hose attachment, but on a smaller scale) 

3. We applied the same Venturi concept, but in reverse with much smaller openings underneath. This keeps the debris trapped underneath the screen and allows clean water to return above. This gives the Dirtlock a complete cycle, just like a pump would work. Essentially it releases the built up pressure. 

4. It's equipped with bucket locking tabs that can be pushed in and out, allowing you to obtain a perfect seal in your wash bucket. As always, it's molded from an industrial grade plastic that is extremely durable, flexible and chemical resistant. 

Excellent idea, I will send out some samples to the DW team to test it. This is definitely something you need to see to believe!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

How much will they retail at?


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

MSRP 14.95 pounds / 19.99 USD. 

Currently they are available on our web-store with worldwide shipping available. 

We are fulfilling distributor orders and our usual re-sellers should have them in-stock around the end of August. :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking forward to the review...


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I was able to make a side by side comparison video showing a Dirtlock with all it's internal components and filters removed, leaving just the shell. The other Dirtlock is un-altered and fully intact. 
Hopefully this provides more insight and a close-up visual comparison of what I was trying to explain earlier.

Youtube video link below





The Dirtlock really does blast and trap that debris at the bottom of the bucket


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Call me gullable but I'm sold. I've always questioned the ability of a normal grit guard to stop dirt moving back up into the sponge area. As some ody that doesn't have access to a hosepipe and somebody who has to rinse with a bucket of clean water and a clean sponge I really do need something better that than the box standard grit guard. These do appear to work but I'll wait for the review to be 100%. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Great explanation video :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

These have them in stock in different colours if anyone fancies trying one out.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Detail-Guardz-Turbine-Dirt-Lock-Wash-Bucket-Insert-Blue/142921935670
I'm not affiliated with this company in anyway but I do get a lot of products from them.

Andy.


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

I sent out a couple samples to the DetailingWorld team. I was informed it would take around 6 weeks to get the video produced from the time they arrive. 

In the meantime our UK distributors have just received stock and customers will be posting there own thoughts/opinions soon! 

Stay tuned, I know how well these work but it's important we let you see it for yourself too


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So we had a up close look at the Dirt Lock Turbine


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Are you going to be selling them soon Whizzer or is it too early to tell? I'm in the market for a couple more grit guards but could try one of these if it's being sold by a forum sponsor.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Are you going to be selling them soon Whizzer or is it too early to tell? I'm in the market for a couple more grit guards but could try one of these if it's being sold by a forum sponsor.


We wont be selling but I know they are coming to a couple of Uk forum sponsors very soon - I believe cleanyourcar and cleanandshiny will have them


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi everybody! 
We've noticed a few extremely large sized buckets in Europe. About 5% of our customers are having issues with the Dirt Lock obtaining a snug fit in these larger pails. We've listened to your feedback and come up with a remedy to the situation to make sure everyone's fits perfectly... No exceptions! 
You paid for a premium product and we always deliver... 
The Dirt Lock is now equipped with rubber locking grips for every order going forward. This will keep a firm grip for those extremely large buckets.

If you already purchased a Dirt Lock and NEED a rubber grip attachment, please send me an e-mail to: [email protected] 
we'll send you a special code to ship you some for FREE!!!

Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

What Dimensions are these?


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

skid said:


> What Dimensions are these?


265mm, But unlike anything else on the market they have flexible bucket locking tabs with rubber grips. This allows you to push them in for smaller buckets and pull them out on larger sized buckets. 
Essentially they will fit nearly every 3.5-6 gallon wash bucket with ease


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ours arrived on Friday, first impressions are very good, very solid, and will update this comment in due course :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Quick update....

Went to use these for the first time this morning and whilst i'm missing the pads to help it stick to the side of the bucket, they actually float without the pads! 

Im quite surprised by this as all the guards ive used over the years have naturally sank to the bottom, fingers crossed the pads solve this issue.

I will update again once the pads have arrived.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive been looking at these at Cleanyourcar,does anyone know if they come with the tabs supplied or not,the measurement on my grit guards I have now are the same 265mm.

Andy


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tyrefitter said:


> Ive been looking at these at Cleanyourcar,does anyone know if they come with the tabs supplied or not,the measurement on my grit guards I have now are the same 265mm.
> 
> Andy


I asked in2detailing the other day. They said they don't come with the tabs yet, by they expect them in soon. A couple of weeks iirc. I'm not going to get any until they're available.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SystemClenz said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Went to use these for the first time this morning and whilst i'm missing the pads to help it stick to the side of the bucket, they actually float without the pads!
> 
> ...


If you email Dan he will send out pads - did you push the legs out ? We didn't get an issue but I think our buckets maybe slightly smaller US version and if anything the guard gets lodged really tight into it


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Went to use these for the first time this morning and whilst i'm missing the pads to help it stick to the side of the bucket, they actually float without the pads!
> 
> ...


Hey guys, anything that we manufacture going forward, will already have the rubber pads installed from our factory! The distributors who purchased from us have stock without rubber pads at the moment. I have already shipped the distributors the rubber pads to install with your order. They should be getting them within a week or two. Therefore, ALL orders going forward will have the rubber pads on them... Meaning, they are guaranteed to fit your 3.5-6 gallon round wash buckets, US, EUROPEAN... CHINA, whatever you fancy, it will fit snugly. :thumb:

If you already purchased a Dirt Lock and need some rubber grips, I will send them out FREE of charge. Please e-mail: [email protected]

But keep in mind, all orders, no matter where you purchase from will already have the rubber grips installed in about a week or two. You can also pick up some rubber pads free of charge if you already purchased a Dirt Lock and it didn't have the rubber pads! :thumb:

For a bit of education here... those wondering why ours float if they don't lock in place VS the other ones on the market. Being in the plastic industry and owning one of Canada's most reputable plastic companies, Nordica Plastics LTD we pick the BEST type of material for each application.

We have chosen to use a flexible, industrial grade plastic that can be constantly abused in harsh environments and obviously.... be flexible! This allows those fancy bucket locking tabs to be pulled out or pushed in without causing any damage. They will firmly lock against your wash bucket and hold the Dirt Lock in place, preventing it from spinning around. This ensures the debris under the screen stays in a calm environment and has virtually no chance to re-enter your clean water. You can scrub your mitt, twirl your hand around and not have to worry about the Dirt Lock spinning or flipping around in your bucket. :detailer: 
This material obviously has a draw-back and it will float if it doesn't grip/lock in place. The rubber pads are the cure to this issue and can happily say the problem has been resolved successfully for everyone :thumb:

Thank you for your continued support and we'll keep providing top customer service for everyone :wave:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for your thorough reply! Excellent news and can’t wait to get the pads to resolve this issue.

All the best :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Quick update, shipped ALL distributors the rubber pads using express services so you don't have to wait too long! 

They should be in-stock at your dealer by next week  

Have a wonderful weekend everyone and get ready to use those Dirt Locks!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Enjoy the look of these and science behind however I can't help but notice that in the test video of a complete unit vs a stripped down unit the movements using the full unit were way more gentle and calm than vs stripped unit.

Looking forward to a real world test as it does seem promising!


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone know if Clean+Shiny are going to be getting these in stock?


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Smanderson117 said:


> Enjoy the look of these and science behind however I can't help but notice that in the test video of a complete unit vs a stripped down unit the movements using the full unit were way more gentle and calm than vs stripped unit.
> 
> Looking forward to a real world test as it does seem promising!


Hey!  
Thank you for your comment. I did my best to simulate even pressure on both products, the results will be the exact same even if I speed up ours further. The grit underneath simply does not move because there is little to null turbulent forces under the screen. Therefore everything is trapped calmly at the bottom! :thumb:

Here is another cool example I cooked up a couple weeks ago: 




I applied a hefty amount of force, just for you :buffer: :lol:


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Got mine today form clean your car , hopefully try out tomorrow if not too cold.
Sent an email requesting inserts :thumb:

Rob


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

robwils said:


> Sent an email requesting inserts :thumb:
> 
> Rob


Hope your not in a rush for them, I've been waiting 28 days so far from ordering them from detailguardz, promised them last week but nothing yet, disappointing.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

robwils said:


> Got mine today form clean your car , hopefully try out tomorrow if not too cold.
> Sent an email requesting inserts :thumb:
> 
> Rob


Mine arrived today too from CYC. no inserts. gave them a ring and they`re sending them out to me :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I bought mine a few weeks ago and they didn't fit the bucket. Gave Dan a quick email and they posted me a set of inserts out. These arrived last week and now the guards fit perfectly in the buckets.

I have used them over the weekend and they are a big improvement on my previous guards. Done a test with just clear water and some dirt in the bucket and the guard kept the dirt at the bottom of the bucket. 

Very impressed with these and would highly recommend them.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Andyman0 said:


> Mine arrived today too from CYC. no inserts. gave them a ring and they`re sending them out to me :thumb:


Received them this morning, now that`s fast service, Thanks CYC:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Our pads arrived yesterday, and they now fit the buckets perfectly!


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

It looks like these are getting some good reviews. And to be honest it looks obvious why these would be better than your standard straight plastic lattice grit guard.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Can you buy the black stick on thingy`s. lol. put mine onto both the grit guards and they still don`t fit, they float to the top, sigh


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Glen B said:


> Hope your not in a rush for them, I've been waiting 28 days so far from ordering them from detailguardz, promised them last week but nothing yet, disappointing.


Yes still waiting for mine too :tumbleweed:


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

robwils said:


> Yes still waiting for mine too :tumbleweed:


I was waiting less than 24hrs for CYC to despatch them, excellent service, got some new Buckets from elite car care thinking they would fit ok, as they guarantee them too but they don`t, even with the stciky rubber thingy`s :tumbleweed:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

I bought 2 a week ago and they don't fit the buckets.

Waiting for the rubber pads to arrive.!

Rubber pads arrived today and what a differance they make, They now fit like a glove....

Thanks to 

In2Detailing...:thumb:


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

I`ll give it a day or so to see if Daniel replys to these posts then send an email to hopefully help get something sorted


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Andyman0 said:


> I was waiting less than 24hrs for CYC to despatch them, excellent service, got some new Buckets from elite car care thinking they would fit ok, as they guarantee them too but they don`t, even with the stciky rubber thingy`s :tumbleweed:


Glad you posted this because I was looking at buying these but wasn't sure if they'd fit my buckets also from Elite. The buckets are now almost 10 years old.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill send Dan a message


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Guys! Sorry for the delay, I've been on a much needed vacation and took some time away from the computer and business for 2 weeks! 

All orders have been dispatched who needed the rubber grips... unfortunately some people are experiencing delays as Canada Post is on rotating strikes again. The grips were dispatched the same week you sent me and e-mail who needed them. It should only take 5-10 days for delivery. 

If you still need the rubber grips, please contact the store you ordered off of. They all have the rubber grips and will supply you them for free!!  

All Dirt Locks now have the rubber grips installed on them so you don't have to worry, they will fit your buckets! (Even tho some of them are advertising images without the grips on there website, they have them and just need to update the images) 

Thank you again!


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Daniel Schipani said:


> Hi Guys! Sorry for the delay, I've been on a much needed vacation and took some time away from the computer and business for 2 weeks!
> 
> All orders have been dispatched who needed the rubber grips... unfortunately some people are experiencing delays as Canada Post is on rotating strikes again. The grips were dispatched the same week you sent me and e-mail who needed them. It should only take 5-10 days for delivery.
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel, Thanks for replying, my inserts have the grips on but they still don`t fit, still float to the top, any ideas other than buying rubber wedges to lodge them in the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

stealthwolf said:


> Glad you posted this because I was looking at buying these but wasn't sure if they'd fit my buckets also from Elite. The buckets are now almost 10 years old.


Yeah even with the grips on they don`t sit snugly in the bottom of the bucket, £30 for two floating grid guards


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyman0 said:


> Yeah even with the grips on they don`t sit snugly in the bottom of the bucket, £30 for two floating grid guards


Crikey - Ours fits so tight we struggle to get it out - what bucket do you have ?>>


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Litre-Whit...542882039&sr=8-5&keywords=smart+tech+car+care

Hope that link works, my appologies, i didn`t get them from Elite car car, sowwi


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

So do the gaurds still fit snug to the sides of the bucket with the rubber pads on or not.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

dave311 said:


> So do the gaurds still fit snug to the sides of the bucket with the rubber pads on or not.


No, not in the ones in the link i posted bud


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

As you can see from the pic, there`s quite a gap around the grit guard even with the added inserts so, having some old hose from a Karcher i cut it to length, sat the grit guard in the bucket and sat the hose around the grit guard and tadaaaa, sits as snug as a bug in a rug and does`nt float :thumb:, small problem solved :detailer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Where did you get the bucket from ? As I have I guess American Buckets so its fits spot on - 

Great Fix though


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> Where did you get the bucket from ? As I have I guess American Buckets so its fits spot on -
> 
> Great Fix though


Thanks Whizzer. Smart Tech Car Care mate, got 3 for £23 with lids too :thumb: Inserts were fine in my Maguires bucket but left little room above the guard for the wash soap, no depth, looking good now though


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Same here......

Generic UK buckets, i think ours came from Slims Detailing, even doubling up on pads they still float! 

So unless you have american buckets these probably wont fit your bucket!


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have chemical guys buckets and they still float . While I think the product does work I can’t help but feel a little disappointed that I have had to stick these tabs on that only last 2 washes before falling off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

SystemClenz said:


> Same here......
> 
> Generic UK buckets, i think ours came from Slims Detailing, even doubling up on pads they still float!
> 
> So unless you have american buckets these probably wont fit your bucket!


Maybe i should market my fix, no need for the tabs either :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Strange as we don't have any issues with ours - I think my buckets are Zaino ones so American I guess -


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried fitting these in the yellow Meguiars buckets? Do they fit ok?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Andyman0 said:


> Maybe i should market my fix, no need for the tabs either :lol:


Do it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

rojer386 said:


> Has anyone tried fitting these in the yellow Meguiars buckets? Do they fit ok?


I believe these are the same bucket as what I have so should fit tight


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

With the rubber grips on, they should fit nearly every 3.5-6 gallon bucket. Remember those flexible tabs can be pulled out or pushed in to adjust the fitment as well. For the few people who needed the rubber grips and had to install them themselves, please stick them on and allow them to bond for a couple hours without using the Dirt Lock. It is made from the same adhesive they use when manufacturing cars and is fully water-proof and chemical resistant. Once bonded, they will last for many years of repeated and abused use. The rubber grips are supplied with every Dirt Lock, so you can determine if you need them or not  

I could easily make it sink by changing the material of the Dirt Lock, but it will not have the ability to flex and lock in place with your bucket. This is essential to keep it from twirling around and flipping in the bucket, allowing the water and debris under the screen to stay calm and keeping the debris trapped. 

Since we launched the rubber pads, we have heard less than 1 in 1000 reporting about a fitment issue. But every customer is equal and we will do our best to take care of everyone :thumb:

For the very few customers who it does not fit there bucket still, I would certainly advise you to make a quick trip down to your local hardware or auto store and just bring your Dirt Lock with you. Test fit it with the different buckets offered and you will easily get the fitment you desire. Since every bucket manufacturer makes different diameter buckets in the UK, it will be quite easy to get the perfect fit you need! :buffer: 


Thank you very much, 
Dan.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I am seeing seriously mixed reviews about this new grit guard, and its the only thing preventing me from clicking the buy button.

When I say mixed reviews, I am referring to the fitment problems!


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

tomstephens89 said:


> I am seeing seriously mixed reviews about this new grit guard, and its the only thing preventing me from clicking the buy button.
> 
> When I say mixed reviews, I am referring to the fitment problems!


Don't forget the controversy over their "science".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Since we launched the rubber pads, we have heard less than 1 in 1000 reporting about a fitment issue. But every customer is equal and we will do our best to take care of everyone

I`m not sure who they are or where they live but i know to two ppl on here that have had fitment problems, i still had problems after fitting the grips and i was disappointed at spending £30 on something that was pretty useless but, if ppl look at my earlier posts on how i solved the problem for me i am more than happy with them :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Ordered one today in the Black Friday sales. Looking forward to seeing how good it is.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Ordered one today in the Black Friday sales. Looking forward to seeing how good it is.


So did I :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> So did I :thumb:


2 ordered I hope!


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> Has anyone tried fitting these in the yellow Meguiars buckets? Do they fit ok?


Yes they fit perfectly (even without rubber grips which I don't have yet) I bought some meguirs buckets today, on offer in Halfords too :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I tried mine for the 1st time today. 
I used it on an ONR wash on a car that although was not clean, wasn't that dirty either. 
1st point to note is it fits a meguires yellow bucket perfectly. A nice tight fit at the bottom of the bucket. 
As I got near the bottom of the bucket I noticed that the water was a little dirty but probably cleaner than I'd expect given how much dirt I'd removed from the car using the ONR method. I finished the wash and then I removed the Dirt Lock. At this point the water changed to a very dirty colour which you had no visibility through. I really wouldn't have believed it without seeing, I wish I took a video of it. There was a very distinct darkening and muddying of the water. The Dirt Lock was obviously keeping a lot of dirt down. In my opinion it's a fantastic piece of kit! Well worth the money, especially since I used a Black Friday promotion to buy from CYC at a price point closer to the normal grit guards.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Bucket update! 
After trying 3 sizes which we have in the unit I finally came across these and Nick at Excell confirmed they would fit and YES they do! Great price too.

Click here for the buckets that fit these guards. https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/white-20l-bucket-with-lid

:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

These any good then?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

VenomUK said:


> These any good then?


I like them and did a couple of videos on them. Have a look at the threads and see what you think.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410760

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411060


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello everyone! We have been working hard to provide some clear footage and information for everyone to truly understand bucket filters. We did several tests so you can see in real time the effects of various bucket inserts compared to a Dirt Lock system.

Video Link - 




Enjoy! :thumb:


----------

